# Honda HS50 Snowblower: Auger Turns, Tracks Don't



## SnowLady (Feb 2, 2011)

I was so pleased with this used machine, it started, ran and chewed through the white stuff like a champ. However tonight as I finished a slow pass through 24" of sugar snow, I had to turn it around without reversing as it was in a tight spot. Right afterward, the tracks stopped turning. The auger works fine, and the drive clutch lever still has tension in it when I squeeze it, but the tracks don't even try to turn. The tracks are not locked up, they will turn by hand. Is it the drive clutch cable, do you think? Or what? I hope I can fix it, another foot of snow on the way tomorrow!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Just in case you didn't get a manual with your HS50 when you bought it, here is a pdf. of one.

Page 24 mentions the interval for checking the adjustment of cables, so that just might be the problem.

Page 32 shows how to tip the machine up, (you'll want to drain the gas tank first) remove the bottom cover, and lubricate the friction disc shaft. Inspecting under that cover will tell if everything is moving as it should.

Hope that helps.


----------



## SnowLady (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the response, I don't see a link to the PDF, or is my inner technopeasant showing?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Oops, no it's my "sometimers" kicking in. Sorry

http://www.snowblowerguide.com/manuals/Honda HS50.pdf


----------



## SnowLady (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks, got it. It's a start anyway!


----------



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

Have you checked the belts? If the drive belt gives up the ghost the auger does still turns with its separate belt and the tracks will turn by hand. That was the symptoms on a tracked Honda I just worked on!

Phil


----------

